

Are Property Rights Enough? - yarapavan
http://reason.com/archives/2009/10/20/are-property-rights-enough

======
NateLawson
Could we please keep this as Hacker News and not Libertarian (or Socialist or
Fascist) News? This is the second article today from the same blog:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=894706>

------
RyanMcGreal
I'm not sure about cultural issues, but libertarians should care about
collective action problems - situations in which individuals pursuing rational
self-interest leaves everyone worse off.

